# Proper System Design



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Rule #1 - if your sand isn't getting enough water, it won't grow!



Rule #2 - Fences won't grow if you don't water them either. Nor will playground equipment.

Rule #3 - Always water into the side of a hill

Rule #4 - never have head to head coverage.

@Greendoc please say a prayer for me this irrigation system is on a kids playground with Zeon zoysia. Amen.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

You sure you did not come to Hawaii to take that picture? That is the kind of area where Hunter or Rainbird pop up bodies with MP Rotator heads are better matched. If not, time to use the Impact sprinklers because those work without head to head coverage.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Also, if you don't have a valve box cover, you put a plastic pot in there instead. Just as good!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The rest of the property has rotator heads though so I will see if I can change out for that.


----------

